# New hedgehog-specific brand of food



## tatistheory (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I wanted your advise on this subject. This new brand of food will be available for purchase in my country on July. People are already asking me if it's good or not, but I'm not sure, I've never heard about it, have you?? what do you guys think??

http://www.tropifit.pl/en/prod/atelerix-36-7.html

In Chile we have some other options, currently the ones I think are the best are: Pro Plan Indoor, Hills Light and Nutrience Older Light. Is this one better than those?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a tad high on protein and a tad low on fat...but it looks like it wouldn't be too bad in a mix with something lower in protein and higher in fat, depending on the hedgehog (for amount of fat).  Kind of hard to read ingredient lists when they don't list everything out specifically, but compared to others I've seen listed that way, it doesn't look bad at all. Only concern I have with it - freeze dried mealworms can cause constipation and potentially impactions in large amounts, so if it is fed, it'd be a good idea to make sure there's only a couple mealworms in a nightly portion to make sure they don't cause complications. Live or canned mealworms are safer.


----------



## tatistheory (May 6, 2012)

Thank you Lilysmommy!! that helps a lot, I'm going to spread your advise on this brand so that people know how it is and what to expect


----------

